# 40B Update



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Slowly adding in more green to balance out all the colors. Added Persicaria Glaba and Limnophila Wavy. Also got Myriophyllum mini Guyana but haven't found a place to plant it yet.

Lights: 2 16" NilocG Prizms ( Both channels 100%)
Filtration: 2 Eheim 2215's
Fertilizers: Ei dosing of kno3 and Kh2po4 for macros, custom micro mix from Joe Harvey
Co2: Boof levels we didn't think were possible


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rjones54 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey Jerry, what are the two spiky green plants that look like mini agaves?
Thanks,
-Rich

BTW, BEAUTIFUL TANK!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

rjones54 said:


> Hey Jerry, what are the two spiky green plants that look like mini agaves?
> Thanks,
> -Rich
> 
> ...


The light green spiky one is an eriocaulon aquaticum
The darker green spiky one is an eriocaulon ratnagiricum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndse (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you have the NilocG's on the rim of the tank using just a single bracket on each or do you also have some support from the top? 

I have been toying with the idea of buying the 32" fixture versus 2 x 16" (going on a 36") tank.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

ndse said:


> Do you have the NilocG's on the rim of the tank using just a single bracket on each or do you also have some support from the top?
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of buying the 32" fixture versus 2 x 16" (going on a 36") tank.


I have them hanging but with a bracket on each to keep them stable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Work and family life have kept me from messing with my tanks much anymore. But I got some free time this weekend and consolidated. Hopefully I can keep them looking good. 

























I also have a 16g Waterbox that I decided to fill with buce. I’m using a 16” SB Freshwater light over it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking great!


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm curious - why you didn't just go with one 36 inch black box (which i think would fit the 40B) ? Anyway very nice looking tank.
-
Also you have a dark purple plant that looks a little like a barclaya or purple aflame - what is that plant ?


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

jake37 said:


> I'm curious - why you didn't just go with one 36 inch black box (which i think would fit the 40B) ? Anyway very nice looking tank.
> -
> Also you have a dark purple plant that looks a little like a barclaya or purple aflame - what is that plant ?


Went with smaller ones just in case I ever downsized. The purple plant is an aflame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

